# Guide to cutting black nails



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I seem to see a lot of people talking about how they dont cut their dogs black/dark nails because they dont know how far to cut and are worried about quicking their dog, so I thought id take some photos to show you how I do my dogs nails and get them short. Sorry the photos arnt great, its actually much harder than I thought to cut a dogs nails and photograph it at the same time LOL

*Disclaimer: *I do a lot of nails very often, but I am not a vet or behaviourist (I dont even play one on the internets) if in doubt, please consult a professional. The below is my opinion based on my experiences.










There are two methods you could use to get your dog used to the nail clippers if s/he doesnt like having their nails done; positive reinforcement or flooding. Positive reinforcement involves slowly getting the dog to like the nail clippers and making the whole thing positive, ie rewarding interactions the dog had with the clippers (sniffing, touching with their nose ect) then rewarding the dog letting you touch the nail with the clipper, then moving onto letting you do one nail ect ect. Flooding involves making the dog have his nails done by getting them into a position where he cannot throw his weight around and clipping the nails and not stopping until they are done. It is up to you which method you want to use, I think it depends on your preferences and your dog.

A lot of the time I believe some dogs wont have their nails done because they know that if they struggle they dont have to have them done, rather than an actual fear of the clippers. If your dog will let the vet do it, but not you, I believe you are probably approaching it with the wrong attitude and hesitating which is probably exacerbating things. I think positive reinforcement is the best method and this is the method I would reconmend for long term benefits.

You need to make sure your clippers are sharp and size appropriate for your dogs nails. I prefer the plier type, but you can use the guillotine type if you prefer.

*Step one:-* Get your dog into a comfortable position, I sit Rupert between my legs, and hold the paw firmly in a comfortable a position for you and the dog. Grip the paw securely so that if the dog was to flinch you would still have control, but dont squeeze as it might hurt. I gently apply pressure to the nail so it is fully extended and wait until he has relaxed so there is no struggling.










*Step two:- *Get the clippers ready over the nail and be ready to just clip a tiny piece, perhaps 2mm, off the end of the nail. If you are unsure where the quick is, or the quick is right at the end of the nail, you need to take of as little as you physically can so you know what youve got to work with. When you have decided you are going to make a cut, do it quickly and without hesitation. If you hesitate and do not do it quickly, this can squeeze the quick and make it painful for the dog.

Now Rupert doesnt have much nail because they were done the day before yesterday already. If you havnt done your nails in a while, you might see a distinct hook at the end of the nail, this is fine to take off so it runs flat with the bottom of the nail.










*Step three:-* Keep making tiny, tiny cuts on the nail until the texture of the nail inside starts to change. You will see the outside shell of the nail appear and you will see the texture inside change to a more meaty kind of texture. When you see the bottom of the nail change to a darker colour and/or a white circle appear in the nail you need to stop as this is the quick and going any further will make your dog bleed.










I do the back ones like you might hold a horses hoof:









*Step four:-* Once you have done all the nails, apply Preparation H (the hemmaroid cream) to the ends of the freshly cut nails and this will help to recede the quick faster. This makes a big difference!









(Image courtesy google images)

*Finished nails:*









Once were done, Rupert gets a nice piece of cheese or some chicken 

Now, different dogs nails vary with how often they need to be done. Ruperts back ones get worn down naturally so I never really need to take much off them, but I like them very short and we only really walk in fields so I do mine every 2/3 days when I am trying to get them shorter or once a week when they are already short. We keep them this short as it is my personal preference and we show, its up to you how short you keep yours.

If the quick is right at the end, you need to try and do them little and often and the quick will recede. Some people might tell you that you need to cut the quick for it to recede, this is not true; I never cut Rupert or any other dog when I am cutting their nails. Once youve got them short, its much easier to keep them short. If you are trying to get them shorter and you are doing them once a week or less, you are probably losing ground.

If you do accidently cut your dogs quick, it shouldnt be a big deal as you are taking to little off at a time anyway it shouldnt really bleed at all, however to seal the quick you can rub a bar of soap on the end of dab it into a little plain flour. Otherwise you can buy a product called quick stop which is also very good. If you have quicked your dog, you should be careful about walking on harsh surfaces as the scraping on the floor can open it up and cause bad bleeding.

If you have any questions I would be happy to try and help


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Tried to re you for this excellent post but I apparently gave you rep recently so can't : I might just grab Zak now and do it!


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

this should be a sticky-excellent guide, thank-you very much :thumbup1:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic thread! :thumbup1:


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Those nails are really short!

When I cut them I cut the nail level to the pads, they are naturally worn but occasionally will need a trim if I haven't done enough pavement walking!

Really good guide!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you 
I'll have to see if I'm brave enough to start getting my lots nails shorter


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Excellent tutorial! :thumbup:

The drawback with Oscar is getting him to sit comfortably between my legs.

I'm only a short 4R53 to begin with so, unfortunately I come with an automatic handicap. 

The other drawback of course is having snow on the ground for almost 6 months. Finding hard/rough surfaces for him to walk on is almost impossible unless we walk him along a major road late at night.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Great post!

One question, does the Prep H cause any discomfort?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Really helpful thread Dober (I was asking for you yesterday in a thread I started about nail clipping and this has answered my question) :thumbup:

Rep'd


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks all 



Muze said:


> Great post!
> 
> One question, does the Prep H cause any discomfort?


Thank you. Actually, this is the first thing I asked when I was told this tip a few years ago! The cream is designed for um...a sensitive area? None of my dogs have ever shown any sign of discomfort when I bring the cream out or apply it to their nails. Rupert also wags his tail a lot when its time for the prep H, though this is almost certainly because prep H is always immediatley followed by cheese being the last part of my nail cutting routine. So in short, I do not believe it causes any discomfort


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for this  

I hope they sell prep H in wilkos so my friend can serve me but I bet I have to go to the chemist and ask for it :lol:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Thank you so much for this
> 
> I hope they sell prep H in wilkos so my friend can serve me but I bet I have to go to the chemist and ask for it :lol:


Isnt that was other halves are for...?:aureola:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I could have predicted this! 

I just cwtched Bear on my knee to do his nails. He fell asleep. :001_wub:

I got Zak on my knee: Mr Suspicious yanked his paw away like I was going to chop off his leg  He has zero pain threshold and even doing his ears is torture! However, holding him firmly and telling him how gorgeous he is worked!

I'm not even going to try with the big dog: I am not allowed to touch the paws! I need the OH for him.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks Dobie
have just done three of mines
well I tried to do Percys, he screamed blue murder and you wouldnt believe how wriggly and strong a 7 kilo dog can be, so we done three untill we called it quits and i will carry on another day. 


Prep H on ebay?


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Brilliant post!! It really is so helpful...I leave Finlay's nails a little bit too long because I'm terrified of hitting the quick. I will definitely have a go at this tomorrow, and a trip to the shops for some hemorroid cream haha!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Prep H on ebay?


PMSL, to save embarrassment?! Just get it in Asda then walk away funny!! Ha ha!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I've subscribed to this so that I can refer back to it.... I keep getting told off by Mabels breeder because her nails are too long  but I am terrified of cutting black nails, which two out of my three dogs have got 

As for the Prep H cream.... that is what self service tills were made for!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Great post and wish you lived near me so as you could do it. I'm terrified of doing the little dogs nails and the vet nurse always makes them bleed. I've got a thing about cutting finger nails and toenails in humans too short and the thought makes me shudder! 

My fear now is that as I've started field walking the Mals may need trimming every so often, all three of them won't even let you hold their paws, they hate it so I will have to desensitise them to that first. Flynn is good with the vet but I really wouldn't be surprised if he had to be muzzled for nail trimming let alone that he wouldn't even let them hold him still. It took five people to hold him when Noel was examining his hip for his op and what a struggle that was! He hasn't seen the vet in three years so I'd be worried now about his reaction. I'll start 'training' him tomorrow because flooding wouldn't be possible with his 63kgs, I def couldn't do it on my own. 

Anyway what I wanted to know us what clippers do you use! I have those awful guillotine things that I'm sure will split the nail. Really good post Dober and rep your way.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I forgot to mention in my first post that if anyone _does_ manage to cut the quick and it does bleed, you need to apply a damp cloth to the end of the nail and push firmly until the bleeding stops before applying the soap or flour.

Whenevever I have accidently quicked one of mine (which is maybe twice since I can remember) a tin pin prick's worth of blood appeared in the middle of the nail, it didnt drip or anything so I didnt need to stop any bleeding. If you are only taking tiny pieces off, there shouldnt be any real bleeding. When Ive done it in the past, the wasnt even a yelp or anything just a small flinch, which was quicly forgiven after a couple of treats 

I think if you do accidently quick your dog, its important to carry on with the rest of the nails, much like getting back on a horse once you've fallen off!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great post as Skys is jet black and vet did not really want to touch them...He bits them himself and seems to do a good job...:frown2:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Great post and wish you lived near me so as you could do it. I'm terrified of doing the little dogs nails and the vet nurse always makes them bleed. I've got a thing about cutting finger nails and toenails in humans too short and the thought makes me shudder!
> 
> My fear now is that as I've started field walking the Mals may need trimming every so often, all three of them won't even let you hold their paws, they hate it so I will have to desensitise them to that first. Flynn is good with the vet but I really wouldn't be surprised if he had to be muzzled for nail trimming let alone that he wouldn't even let them hold him still. It took five people to hold him when Noel was examining his hip for his op and what a struggle that was! He hasn't seen the vet in three years so I'd be worried now about his reaction. I'll start 'training' him tomorrow because flooding wouldn't be possible with his 63kgs, I def couldn't do it on my own.
> 
> Anyway what I wanted to know us what clippers do you use! I have those awful guillotine things that I'm sure will split the nail. Really good post Dober and rep your way.


Thank you!

The clippers I use are the older, red versions of these pets at home ones:

Large Nail Clipper by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

Ive tried to buy 'professional grade' ones in the past but have never found ones as good as these, even spending £40 before! I always like to physically see stuff before I buy it, i've ordered some before and due to the angles and the thickness of his nails I havnt been able to use them properly. The sharper the better!

Poor Flynn, what a sweetheart. No wonder he doesnt like them if they make him bleed  That borders on abuse IMO, I cant believe a vet nurse would make them bleed more than once! They should know better.

Rupert was fab as a puppy, but when he hit his terrible teens he started throwing his weight around, so I find it really helps to get him in a position which means he is secure, so before I could sit him inbetween my legs I used to get him up against the cabinet. He weighs about 85lbs and I weight about 105lbs, so easier said than done LOL! I wouldnt reconmend this for a fearful dog though.

Tobey didnt used to like having his paws touched at all, so I would always make him do 'paw' and when we were relaxing in front of the tv I would hold them and touch his nails. He's great now, you pick up the clippers and he comes running up to you and flops onto his belly


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I've realised I've made a rod for my own back with Bess. Because I was afraid to trim black nails I've let her get away with pulling her paw away or even trying to bite me as I go to hold her paw. 

Now going back to basics. 

She lets me hold her paw for a second - she gets a treat. Hopefully we can build on this until she has nicely trimmed nails and the fur trimmed round her paws. 

Never had to worry with my previous dogs who either didn't need their claws trimmed, or were so laid back they couldn't care less. 

Moral of this story - handle your pups paws a lot when young!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mine are called Ergo. They're super sharp and do the guillotine action with a good clean cut.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Dober. The vet nurse has only ever done the little dog nails, the Mals being street walked have never had theirs done, Kali does tend to chew hers so I think she keeps them trim anyway but Flynn won't even let you touch his front paws, he screws his toes under and pulls the paw away. In a way I think his trainers advice when he was a pup is now pants. She said never get a big dog to 'give paw' because they can whack you in the face unexpectedly - so I never have. 

I'll have a look at those trimmers and will def start some training with paw giving, if I get a whack in the face it's better than not being able to trim his nails eh? and I often get a whack in the face with his head when unclipping him in the car so am used to it, lol!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you again Dober! :thumbup1:

Rep'd for this. Should definitely be turned into a sticky.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Micky93 said:


> Rep'd for this. Should definitely be turned into a sticky.


I agree and hope it is. Made notes of the thread on my iphone though in case it isn't and I ever need to search for it.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Aspen had her little nails done for the first time today, she was a very good girl! :001_wub: (First time by me anyway, her breeder had already done them lots of times)


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Ah great post dober, zeus' s nails are terrible I could never work out how to get them that short without the bleed, but little and often is key so thats wot I'll do thanks, thisshud be a sticky


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

This is amazing thank you for this I need to do my girls nails as we only go to the park 30 secs away so no road walking really, but Bella's are all black and I'm so nervous doing it! I've bookmarked this on my ipad 

Now how do I buy this cream without being embarrassed....


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thats an excellent guide, you would be disgusted to see the length of Flynn's nails, he's never had them done! He throws a hissy fit if I even look at his feet, he has never been able to stand having his front paws touched for any reason.


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

This is a great post!!
We havent cut perry's yet because He wont let us but we have just ordered new clippers like the ones on the post and will try using these methods THANK YOU!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Enzo's grow soo quickly and as most walks are off lead on grass they need trimming. I was going to do them today but i might wait and get *"THE"* :ciappa: cream first 

It normally ends up with me virtually sitting on him to do them 

Great thread rep


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, now I can't decide whether Amazon or Ebay for Prep-H would be quicker than making my boyfriend buy some. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Prep-H arrived today via amazon :thumbup1: (decided it was easier and less embaressing to order it online )

One hole pack of ham later and Zippers nails have been cut and prep-H dabbed on the ends 
Although I managed to cut the quick of 3 of his back claws 
It was a bit frantic - Son shoving Ham at him as quickly as possible as I wrestled with his feet.
The desire for the ham won him over but he continued to try and wiggle away from me as he ate.

Missy just sat on my lap belly up and let me do it - and I still managed to cut the quick on one of hers 

Lilly was wrapped tightly in a towel with one paw out at a time - her feet are so tiny I find it difficult hold the clippers effectively - and again I managed to cut the quick on 3 of her nails 

I have these clippers - they seem robust and sharp - I did used to use the Dremel but Zipper decided he wasn't going to tolerate it anymore.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Grooming-Claw-Clipper-Small/dp/B002J6L21O/ref=sr_1_23?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1361538078&sr=1-23

I also found they all licked their paws as soon as I'd finished so not sure how long the Prep-H stayed on - do you just dap it on? and is it Ok to do once all the nails are cut or should I be doing one nail at a time as I cut them?

Going to do it every 3 days and see how we go - although Zipper is wise to the ham trick now so it may not be as 'easy' next time


----------



## sillysausagedog (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you - I cut Aubrey's nails for the first time today, I was nervous but it was fine! I didn't cut the quick on any, no flinching, the only problem I had was stopping him from licking the clippers as I was cutting. I don't think Aubrey realised he was supposed to be bothered by it, he was licking the clippers and loving it!


----------



## tia maria (Sep 16, 2012)

Tia is the first dog we've had that has black nails, and hasn't had them trimmed in the 7mths we've had her...walks help
But now I think I can work up the courage to give it a go

Thanks


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

had a go at Jax's and the bugger moved at the last minute and i caught the quick. he actually took it very well and wasnt to upset by it


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow not seen this before - really great explanation & pics

Maisie keeps her nails really short herself so I've not needed to ever cut hers (about the length you've cut too!) But Ben's used to get quite long (esp when he got really old) and he hated having them trimmed

Glad I know how to do it properly now


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe ill have to hunt you down at a show when i have him with me 

as i keep looking at them and all i see is black ha


----------



## Frankie457 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you so much for this! Frankies nails are black so i was terrified of doing them, but i have had a go - she was so well behaved (tried to lick the clippers - must be a daxie thing!!) they still need to be shorter but im going for little and often so i hopefully dont get the quick!!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I put this article on my website, just in case the pics go or anyone wanted to save the link:

http://www.insynck9.com/apps/blog/show/43422252-how-to-cut-black-nails


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Don't know who resurrected this thread but I'm glad they did! "Nailtime" is hell on wheels in this house


----------

